# First Milestone for TXIRI



## Eugin

*MANY CONGRATULATIONS TO ONE OF THE ROADRUNNERS OF THIS FORUM!!*
​*1.000 posts in only a month!! that´s an achievement!!!*  

*Many thanks for sharing with us all that you know!!   You are very kind and generous with your answers!!

*
*Keep up the (very) good job!! 
*


----------



## ILT

*Congratulations Txiri! It's been really nice to share these forums with you and your posts *


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Txiri!!!!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## heidita

Hemos coincidido muchas veces....

Congratulations!Herzlichen Glückwunsch!Enhorabuena!


----------



## KateNicole

Congratulations!  Thanks for all the informative posts.


----------



## danielfranco

Cool! In just one month? You da' bomb!
Thanks and congratulation! (even if a bit belated)


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Txiri!  *

Congratulations on 1000 informative, intelligent, insightful posts.  

Thanks!


----------



## Txiri

Good grief, I didn´t know this subforum was around-- or that anyone was "watching".  It´s been a real honor to have the company of so many people who know so much, can speak so eloquently, and with great humor.  Gracias a vosotros!


----------



## maxiogee

Congratulations txiri.


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS TXIRI!!!! 

Alundra.


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, Txiri! No soy muy bueno dando enhorabuenas, pero tampoco se las doy a cualquiera.

¡Sigue así!


----------



## Maruja14

¡Felicidades Txiri!


----------



## Kong Ze

Many congratulations, Txiri (¡but you're near 2.500 posts!).
You are most helpful and kind. Reading your posts is always a pleasure.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades Txiri!  Tus aportes son siempre valiosos y tu presencia enriquece el foro.
Con mucho cariño
Soledad


----------



## la reine victoria

2452 Posts  ​ 
I make that​ 
Congratulations!
Congratulations!
+
452
Congratulettes!​ 

Thanks TXIRI ​ 
View attachment 2892 x 2 + (452 posts)​ 


LRV

Edit: 35.59 posts per day - must make you our most prolific poster! ​


----------



## COLsass

Felicitacions! Upwards of 2600--no small change in that cifra.  I mourn the days you don't make a visit to the forum!


----------

